# Calling out Pocket Camp players, want to trade? :)



## Vicissitudes (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm trading horned dynastid (about 20 of them) for black bass or any good stuff (negotiable)
Horned dynastid is essential for quests. Trade with me if possible 

By the way I'm just gonna post the link to the picture since I'm using TBT forums in mobile. http://i.cubeupload.com/mhlij6.jpg


----------

